# boszorkánytej



## arlett

Nemrég olvastam Fehér Klára egyik ('70-es évek szocializmusában játszódó) könyvét, melyben előkerült a boszorkánytej elnevezés, mint boltban kapható ital. Tudja esetleg valaki, hogy mi az (esetleg valaki idősebb)? Köszi!


----------



## francisgranada

Már nem vagyok a legfiatalabb (sajnos), de sejtelmem sincs mi fán terem a boszorkánytej ...


----------



## franknagy

A boszorkánytej eredetileg az _újszülött_ mellváladéka.
boszorkánytej |  Vital.hu
Ld. még _előtej_ vagy _kolosztrum_ az anyánál a szülés előtt.

Bár valaki kotyvasztott ilyen nevű szeszes italt is.


----------



## Zsanna

"Buborékos, üveges szőlőlé" (itt) leírást találtam hozzá, képet pedig itt.
Egy régi újságcikkből (itt) annyi derül ki, hogy balatonboglári bor volt. (Az Ördögvér nevű borral együtt keresve több a célravezető találat.) 
Volt még egy (valószínűnelg később) Boszorkánycsepp nevű ital is, de annak biztosan más volt az összetétele az üveg formája alapján.


----------



## arlett

Igen, a szőlőlé lesz az - köszi Zsanna, én nem találtam meg.


----------

